
Amazon is aggressively blocking ads for unprofitable products - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/20/amazon-aggressively-suspending-ads-of-unprofitable-products-as-focus-on-the-bottom-line-grows.html
======
xbmcuser
The more time passes the prediction of Amazon raising prices once it has
destroyed the competition seems to be coming true.

